# other people who've had 4 day transit test



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Unilke most constipated people, i get terrible pain if i don';t clear my rectum. other constipated people have no urge to go.are there any others out there like me? will an all liquid diet help with the incomplete evacuation?


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

I suffer from IBS D I find if I dont not have a complete "empty" I am in drastic pain until I do.I found liquid diets made my IBS worse. As soon as I start to eat normal again and as my body would start to develope hard stool after the I was in more pain then ever.A large glass of water seems to help me "empty"


----------

